# At A Loss for Where to Start



## Mr229106 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi All,

Can anyone recommend where or who I can contact with regard to selling a warehouse full of home theater AV and Electrical parts? I am trying to get rid of it for a company that went out of business and I have 4 racks full of thousands of parts, tools, testing equipment and spools upon spools and boxes of wire and cable. Additionally I have miscellaneous speakers, subwoofers and amplifiers and a ton of other items that I'm not sure what the value is. If anyone can give me any advice I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

You might want to contact an auction house and see if they can broker the sale for you. It sounds like there is a lot of equipment, some of which you're unfamiliar with, and in a case such as that it might be best to get the assistance of people who do this type of thing all day.


----------



## Mr229106 (Nov 3, 2017)

Thank you for the advice! Do you have any companies you can recommend? Ebay is the only Auction company that I'm familiar with and I'd like to find one that deals specifically in this kind of equipment. We have our big theater listed on Audiogon but I have no idea where to go with the rest. Let me know if you can give me any additional direction.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Places like ebay are the digital equivalent of a flea market, so probably not what you're looking for. LiveAuctioneers and Schulman Auction are the only two auction houses I've heard of, but I have no experience with either as I've never had need for their services. A search of the internet is likely to turn up others.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Everything But The House (ebth.com) might take it on or know who would: https://www.ebth.com/about


----------



## Mr229106 (Nov 3, 2017)

Thanks again...I'll check them out!


----------



## Mr229106 (Nov 3, 2017)

I've never heard of Everything But the House but I will definitely check it out...sounds interesting! I've got an entire, in-tact, fully functioning theater that we're trying to get rid of as well so they might be a good fit for us too. Any other thoughts or tips would be appreciated. Thanks again!


----------



## Goozoo (Jun 19, 2014)

If you have an inventory list of items, brands, models we can discuss it further. We do a lot of custom installs and are always looking for gear. Just PM me and we can go from there.


----------

